# Want to buy a Wifi Modem[Modem+Router]



## pratheeshps (Jul 11, 2012)

I am looking for ADSL2+ Modem+Router [Wi-Fi] for BSNL Broadband.I am fairly impressed with Dlink 2750U N from flipkart.I have a 2 floored home with 
1500 sq. ft .I am using a Desktop PC & a Dell 15z laptop.


  1. Is the modem have any issues?

  2. Do you have any other suggestions?

  3.Dlink 2750u N300 & Dlink 2750u N the same..which is better & newer?

  4.Where do u suggest me to buy from? Flipkart offers the above at Rs.2500

My budget is Rs.3000 while better close to Rs.2700


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 11, 2012)

get TP-Link W8961ND locally. should cost you around 2.1-2.2k in the local market. you won't regret. check a short review:

TP-LINK TD-W8961ND ADSL2+ Modem Router Review

also, contact '*papul1993*' if need be. he purchased the same router a few days back.


----------



## pratheeshps (Jul 11, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> get TP-Link W8961ND locally. should cost you around 2.1-2.2k in the local market. you won't regret. check a short review:
> 
> TP-LINK TD-W8961ND ADSL2+ Modem Router Review
> 
> also, contact '*papul1993*' if need be. he purchased the same router a few days back.



What abt the brand TP-Link?..Reliable?The Review given is not looking reliable since D-link's 2750 U [mentioned in the review]have great reviews on Flipkart .


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 11, 2012)

that review i gave the link of is totally reliable, as the reviewer is a well-known member on many forums. and infact, reviews on flipkart can't be termed as all reliable. those are moderated reviews. you can get this TP-Link model eyes closed!


----------



## pratheeshps (Jul 11, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> that review i gave the link of is totally reliable, as the reviewer is a well-known member on many forums. and infact, reviews on flipkart can't be termed as all reliable. those are moderated reviews. you can get this TP-Link model eyes closed!



Thanks for the reply..I haven't yet made a decision...Other suggestions are also welcome..


----------



## gurujee (Jul 12, 2012)

TP-Link : TD-W8961ND : 300Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router - www.deltapage.com is it the one TP-LINK TD-W8961ND? i want to buy one. cant find cheaper anywhere.

update: bought one locally for 2450 at odisha


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 14, 2012)

gurujee said:


> TP-Link : TD-W8961ND : 300Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router - www.deltapage.com is it the one TP-LINK TD-W8961ND? i want to buy one. cant find cheaper anywhere.
> 
> update: bought one locally for 2450 at odisha



yes the same one, but the image on the website is wrong, as you must've realised by now 

congrats!!


----------



## Krow (Jul 14, 2012)

Flipkart has the 150Mbps version of this tp link modem router. Will that work well?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 14, 2012)

^150mbps/300mbps matters for file transfer over WLAN. If you just need the router for net purpose, then 150mbps is fine.


----------



## gurujee (Jul 14, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> yes the same one, but the image on the website is wrong, as you must've realised by now
> 
> congrats!!


yes, the image is of other model...


----------



## Krow (Jul 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^150mbps/300mbps matters for file transfer over WLAN. If you just need the router for net purpose, then 150mbps is fine.


150 Mbps should be enough for occasional file transfers I'm assuming.

EDIT: Can't find it on Flipkart anymore. Found a link on primeabgb: *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...tegory_id=370&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53

I think I'll order from there once someone answers my query. Also, I don't have a DVD drive, so will configuring the router be a problem? Will I be able to configure it on my own or will I need to take the modem router to MTNL exchange?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes, you will need a phone line splitter. As you dont have a CD drive, you need to download latest drivers from TP-Link's website and install 'em. 

BTW do N150 and N300 and have same range? Or does N300 have better range?


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2012)

Krow said:


> Also, can someone tell me what other hardware I'll need to setup an MTNL connection? Like will I need to buy the phone line splitter? Also, I don't have a DVD drive, so will configuring the router be a problem?


Except splitter, you need nothing.

DVD/CD driver is never needed to configure a router despite the fact manufacturers supply a "setup" on a disk.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone who wants to buy TP-Link TD-W8961ND, contact TP-Link distributors in your area. They offer better price. I just contacted 'em and they are selling this model for just 1.9k+ tax i.e 2k. Also the N150 model costs only 1.6k+tax i.e 1.68k. So, no need to pay more and get it from other dealers.

*www.tp-link.in/where-to-buy/resellers.aspx


----------



## pratheeshps (Jul 16, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Yes, you will need a phone line splitter. As you dont have a CD drive, you need to download latest drivers from TP-Link's website and install 'em.
> 
> BTW do N150 and N300 and have same range? Or does N300 have better range?




I think N 300 Mbps have a better range than N 150 Mbps.I you have a large home with 2 or more floors,300 Mbps may be necessary..Other 150 Mbps will do fine...


----------



## searchingheaven (Jul 17, 2012)

I am on the lookout for a Wi-Fi (b/g/n) ADSL Modem with good range in a budget of 2.5k. I have some questions...

1. What is the diff. b/ween ADSL & DSL. BSNL Broadband(2 Mbps) will work well on which one?

2. If 802.11n goes out of budget i can leave it out.

3. I need good range & strength cause mine is a 3 Floor House. Router will be placed on the ground floor.

The Contenders

1. Belkin N150 Wi-Fi Modem.
2. TD-W8961ND.
3. Any other D-Link Product.
4. iBall Baton.

Which of them has the best net connectivity & signal? My dad cannot afford to be without a net connection at any point of time.We are currently using Photon+ which is not having unlimited plans. So changing to BSNL UL 6000 Plan.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2012)

even in N type there are 2 categories:N150 supporting 150mbps & N300 supporting 300mbps.obviously N300 is better than N150 & TD-W8961ND is N300 type.also when it comes to value for money TP LINK products have no competition.iball is not even worth considering & belkin is just an avg product in this field.only certain costlier dlink/netgear/Cisco products are a competition to TP LINK.

ADSL is net through telephone wire while DSL is net through cable(something like cable tv/lan).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 17, 2012)

Krow said:


> 150 Mbps should be enough for occasional file transfers I'm assuming.
> 
> EDIT: Can't find it on Flipkart anymore. Found a link on primeabgb: TP-LINK TD-W8961ND ADSL2 plus Modem Router
> 
> I think I'll order from there once someone answers my query. Also, I don't have a DVD drive, so will configuring the router be a problem? Will I be able to configure it on my own or will I need to take the modem router to MTNL exchange?



No its a PITA to be frank. I get max speed of 4MB/s. 
You can configure your router by your own through the help of CC (if needed).


----------

